# Barbara Schöneberger - Supersexy Kleid bei Harald Schmidt



## _sparrow_ (22 Dez. 2014)

Einer der schönsten Klassiker von Barbara Schöneberger. Wie sexy das Kleid ist, kommt auf den Screenshots nicht rüber. Erst wenn man Babsi's Argumente in Bewegung sieht, weiß man ihr Outfit wirklich zu schätzen 



 

 

 

 

 

3:14, 720x576
Barbara Schneberger - Hara…mpg (130,87 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## MrLeiwand (22 Dez. 2014)

der absolute wahnsinn :drip: vielen dank


----------



## skandy (23 Dez. 2014)

Hammer Outfit! War mir noch unbekannt - Vielen Dank!


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Dez. 2014)

Ein sehr luftiges Kleid hat Barbara an.


----------



## didi33 (23 Dez. 2014)

:WOW::WOW::thx::thx::WOW::WOW::thx::thx::WOW::WOW:


----------



## moon12 (24 Dez. 2014)

Super Quali! so noch net gesehen :thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trh80 (24 Dez. 2014)

sehr sexy - vielen Dank!


----------



## Banditoo (24 Dez. 2014)

Kann man nicht oft genug sehen - danke


----------



## tobi (24 Dez. 2014)

Schade, kein Satinkleid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agenthotte (24 Dez. 2014)

Die guten alten Zeiten. Danke!


----------



## Auric99 (25 Dez. 2014)

Klasse! Danke!


----------



## richi77 (25 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Heckansicht?


----------



## SevenDays (26 Dez. 2014)

danke für babsi


----------



## Schinderhans (26 Dez. 2014)

Danke! Ein echter Augenschmaus


----------



## gimli1 (26 Dez. 2014)

Danke fur sexy Barbara:thumbup:


----------



## Stepen (26 Dez. 2014)

einfach sexy


----------



## focker05 (27 Dez. 2014)

großartig, danke


----------



## Tramp 44 (29 Dez. 2014)

Naturgewalt in HD :WOW: :thx:


----------



## SPAWN (29 Dez. 2014)

Immer wieder Wahnsinn!

Ein heißer Auftritt

Vielen Dank

mfg


----------



## misterBIG (29 Dez. 2014)

Geilo! Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Leberwurstmann (1 Jan. 2015)

super, vielen dank dafür!


----------



## FireFreak (2 Jan. 2015)

WOW!!! Das Kleid hat mal echt nen Top Schnitt!! :thx::thx:


----------



## kalli (2 Jan. 2015)

Toller Nostalgiebeitrag!!!


----------



## Charly3 (3 Jan. 2015)

Kannte ich noch gar nicht, super


----------



## Knird (4 Jan. 2015)

Super Video  Vielen Dank....


----------



## tl75020 (4 Jan. 2015)

heirate michhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tl75020 (5 Jan. 2015)

sooooooooooooo


----------



## kaka10 (11 Jan. 2015)

der absolute wahnsinn


----------



## coolboy_2000 (11 Jan. 2015)

Wahnsinns Kleid!!!


----------



## Reitebuch (11 Jan. 2015)

schöne Bilder, danke dafür ;-)


----------



## heymic (17 Jan. 2015)

Ich hab gerade ein bisschen das verlangen zu sabbern.


----------



## Musik164 (18 Jan. 2015)

Cool, würde sie heute sicher nicht mehr tragen!


----------



## bigfrog (2 Sep. 2015)

Das nenn ich mal anregend!


----------



## volvof1220 (12 Sep. 2015)

hammer frau


----------



## sebfar1318 (4 Jan. 2016)

amazing dress thanks


----------



## eywesstewat (4 Jan. 2016)

absolute traumfrau,danke:thumbup:


----------



## paddy9510 (18 Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank


----------

